# Venustus angelfish



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Beautiful and colourful available @AK


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

1-1/2 " ....


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

How much? wasn't it there last weekend when I saw you?


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

$80 or $89 I think it just came for couple days


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Stunning.....


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

they are not that expensive eh, I was thinking they were (probably b/c I saw it at Kevin Kohen's tanks)


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

vaporize said:


> they are not that expensive eh, I was thinking they were (probably b/c I saw it at Kevin Kohen's tanks)


 http://reefbuilders.com/2014/09/11/face-liveaquaria-kevin-kohens-fish-collection-part-1/
They still have 2 available


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

They also have hundreds of blue tangs on sale @$19.99
And Indigo Hamlet


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

oh snap that blue tang is beautiful


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Tangs ?! Tangs ?! 
Did somebody say Tangs ?!! 

Control yourself Flexin5 !


----------

